# Russian dietary habits



## mira_kaylee (Feb 17, 2012)

Question - I've read on some informational sites that you aren't supposed to feed Russians fruit, something about the bacteria in their stomach? What is that about and is there any truth in it?


----------



## dmmj (Feb 17, 2012)

The sugars in fruit can upset the gut flora (bacteria). it is best to avoid it as much as possible, if you feel you must feed them it, once a month. They need a diet high in leaves and weeds, and flowers of various plants. Mine do get a carrot once a month mainly for beak maintenance, they also from time to time get strawberry tops.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Feb 17, 2012)

thank you lots


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 17, 2012)

dmmj said:


> The sugars in fruit can upset the gut flora (bacteria). it is best to avoid it as much as possible, if you feel you must feed them it, once a month. They need a diet high in leaves and weeds, and flowers of various plants. Mine do get a carrot once a month mainly for beak maintenance, they also from time to time get strawberry tops.



Well said.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Feb 18, 2012)

can russian tortoises eat onions, snow peas or cucumbers? i heard that they could eat cucumbers and if they can then does it matter if i get the "everbearing cucumbers" or "pioneer cucumbers"? those are subspecies i think is the term....im trying to plant a little bit of his food so that i can give him some variety...


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 18, 2012)

Take a look at this website to look at what's good to feed: The Tortoise Table Plant database

Joe would ignore onions (I have aliums in the garden and he ignores those too) - they're "Do not feed"
Cucumbers are almost entirely water - can be fed occasionally, but aren't high in nutritional value or the all-important fiber.

As for snow peas; peas and beans shouldn't be fed, BUT your tort will undoubtedly enjoy eating the leaves of the plant. Joe loves Runner Bean leaves.

Joe also loves radish leaves. Radishes are really quick and easy to grow.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Feb 18, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Take a look at this website to look at what's good to feed: The Tortoise Table Plant database
> 
> Joe would ignore onions (I have aliums in the garden and he ignores those too) - they're "Do not feed"
> Cucumbers are almost entirely water - can be fed occasionally, but aren't high in nutritional value or the all-important fiber.
> ...


thank you very much for the link, that will be helpful and doubtlessly less tedious for the forum topics XD
thank you also for your advice on the radishes, i think that ill try those too


----------



## dmmj (Feb 18, 2012)

Mine do love radish tops, you could plant those in his enclosure if you so wish.


----------

